# Luz de Leds para auto



## Trick21 (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola!

Ahora estoy armando un Mehari (jeep + arenero = mehari ).... pensaba en ponerle adelante 2 focos de Leds con luces de 10 milimetros alta intensidad y rgb ! Tengo disponible 12 V... Cuantos leds puedo poner? o si me dicen los V que soportan ? y como puedo armar un aparato con 3 perillas que regulen los colores así puedo modificarlos a mi antojo !

Cualquier duda sobre el proyecto pregunten sin problemas muchas gracias!

salu2!


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 24, 2008)

para que son los led? de posicion?

si pensas iluminar con leds anda pensando en por lo menos 6 Luxeon de 5W y ver que tipo de optica le pones.
con los led de 10mm no alcanza para nada, vas a tener que poner muchos, aparte se complica con el tema de la optica a usar ya que la luz es muy difusa.

para que son los RGB?

suerte con el proyecto. . . . . yo estoy por ponerle al auto leds de 1W o 3W ambar a las opticas del auto xorque tengo mucha caida de tension y se me bajan todas las lubes cuando pongo balizas . . . .


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 24, 2008)

ivanutn mira la verdad los RGB son por diversion para proder cambair las lces ami antojo !

pero ya me estoy fijando sobre los lexon de 5W! eso si me dirias el precio? y a cuanto se conectan?


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 25, 2008)

mira por lo que andube viendo trabajan con 7V y consumen 700ma, osea consume 4.9W, pero capas que con un PWM podes aprovecharlo mejor. el precio ni idea, pero los de 3W andan en 10 dolares.

vienen RGB de 3W tambien, podes usar 2 de esos y controlarlo con algun PIC y su respectiva etapa de potencia.
no tengo mucha idea del tema, pero hay gente en el foro que te puede ayudar.

igual sigo buscando circuitos para las luces del auto, y tenia pensado algo parecido a lo que vos pensas armar. Si veo algo lo subo aca . . . .


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 25, 2008)

aca te subo las fotos de una comparacion de linternas con led luxeon para uso en minas.
Hay una que tiene una bateri a de 2500mA y 7.2V para hacer andar 2 led de 3W.

pd: pueden estar trucadas, las saque de aca www.mine-explorer.co.uk. por eso no creo que esten tocadas, pero  uno nunca sabe
igual si alumbran asi me fui a comprar un par de leds de esos


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 25, 2008)

O.O O.O O.O ! VOY A DEJAR CIEGO AL AUTO DE ADELANTE  !

la cosa es de alguna manera usar esos leds de 3W a una bateria de auto de 12 V !

alguien sabe alguna manera? pero que no me funda la bateria! 

salu2 y gracias 



PD: ivanutn garcias por toda la información ya estoy viendo qeu elegir ! y como ponerlo!


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 25, 2008)

lo que podes hacer es poner 2 led en serie, asi los haces trabajar con casi 7 V a c/u cuando tengas el motor en marcha y con 6V cuando no este en marcha. esto vale tanto para los led de 3W y 5W, porque andan con la misma tensión. 

por lo menos le tendrias que poner 4, osea 2 x lado. asi seria lo mas facil y sin complicaciones.

tambien averigua el tema de los lentes que vienen para esos led, viene uno que parece una dicroica, que es el que tiene esa linterna.


----------



## totung (Ene 29, 2008)

oye amigo porque no pruebas los LED revell dan mejor luz y son mas pequeños busca en el foro creo que ya habia un tema con esta propuesta recuerda que se deben montar sobre aluminio debido al calentamiento de estos..... y la verdad el RGB luego te vas a aburrir de el jajajajaja bueno es mi opinion yo diseñe uno para mi habitacion y ya no lo uso jajajajajaj hasta luego


----------



## Paloky (Ene 29, 2008)

Esa foto de la Mina, es completamente real.

Yo tengo montados dos Leds de estos para ir en bici por la montaña de noche.  I te aseguro que podrias a llegar a hacer descensos completamente de noche jajajaja.

Yo los tengo montados dos en Serie con una bateria de 7'4v.


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

2 en serie no llevan nada
salu2


----------

